# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity >  >  The Real (Easy) Way To WILD

## Sean999

I've WILD'ed the past two nights in a row. They were my first two intentional WILD's, and they were very easy. I wish I had known how to do it the right way before, because I'd probably have hundreds of WILD's by now.

BillyBob, some other people, and I were discussing WILD's, and how to do them. BillyBob said, "The objective is not to stay awake, but to fall asleep." At first I found this confusing, but then I knew it was very obvious. I know there are others that share the same point of view, so it wasn't just BillyBob.

This technique is no different than falling asleep. Well, there's a small difference. You have to keep a part of your mind conscious. The easiest way to do this is to control your train of thought and imagination. Not enough to keep you awake, but not too little to fall asleep unconsciously.

Here's what I do:

Fall asleep for about 5 hours.Wake up, write my dreams down, and use the bathroom if I really need to (not necessary if you feel fine).Get back in bed and just relax.When I'm good and relaxed, I get into a position that I usually fall asleep in, which is on my stomach.Now, I just think about things. Anything (I stray away from sexual thoughts for obvious reasons). It doesn't take much effort. It's important not to move, like most WILD techniques. Swallow when you need to.There comes a point where you suddenly feel very light. You want the opposite to happen. At this point, you want to induce heaviness. Once you do, you should enter SP almost instantly (at least, that's what happens to me).Let SP play itself out, and you should be in a dream. Do a reality check. If it's not a dream, just try again. Like other WILD techniques, it's easy to get back to the point just before failure.The problem with *all* WILD techniques is that there is a very fine line between failing and succeeding. Imagine you have a ball in your hand. In front of you is a line that you must roll the ball onto. If you roll too hard, the ball goes too far. If you don't push hard enough, the ball stops short. That's exactly how a WILD is. Fortunately, once you understand what is going on, it's as easy as falling asleep.

EDIT: Almost forgot something. The only reason this (or any other technique) would be hard is if you have a doubtful or negative view of it. The thing with lucid dreaming is that it is easy. You just have to have the right state of mind.

EDIT 2: FreeOne brought up a good point I forgot to mention. Obviously, the steps I take might not work for some of you. Tailor it to suit yourself, but keep the core of it there. Fall asleep, but remain conscious.

*Helpful Tips:*
When you go to bed at night, there are two things that are trying to get to sleep: your mind, and your body. In order for a successful WILD, your body needs to *require* sleep. So, the day before your attempt, I recommend doing some exercise/physical activity. This also means that you spend less time waiting to enter SP. About an hour of exercise is good.To help yourself induce the feeling of heaviness, imagine sand bags (or other heavy objects) are being tied to your joints. This should make it easier to induce the heaviness and speed up the process.I feel that it's better to concentrate on the vibrations and movement brought on my SP. Leave the dream creation up to your mind to create. However, it may not work any better for you, but I find it helps to enter the dream. If the process seems to be taking too long, induce the heaviness anyways. It's possible that there's no indication for you that you are about to enter SP. This should also help speed up the process (as stated earlier)

Thoughts? Comments?

----------


## The Tao

I'll give this a shot tonight. I always wake up in the middle of the night, and so I always have an opportunity to attempt a WILD (and usually do try). I usually never succeed. Got really close a few nights ago though.

----------


## 7heUsedB3rth

Cool, I'll print this out tonight and try it.  Thanks, I'll get back to you! -BeeT

Total LDs since 3/15/08 : ::banana:: !!1!! ::banana::  (DILD)

----------


## Sean999

Okay, thanks for the replies. Just remember that with all techniques, you gotta stick with it for a while. Don't base your view of a technique on one try.

----------


## The Tao

My biggest problem is getting further into SP. I can get really relaxed, almost to the point of falling asleep, sometimes into SP, but can't remain in it. I have a hard time finding that balance of Awake:Sleep ratio, and usually end up further on the awake side than sleep. I'll give it a go through next friday, see if It works any better.

----------


## FreeOne

> BillyBob, some other people, and I were discussing WILD's, and how to do them. BillyBob said, "The objective is not to stay awake, but to fall asleep." At first I found this confusing, but then I knew it was very obvious. I know there are others that share the same point of view, so it wasn't just BillyBob.
> 
> This technique is no different than falling asleep. Well, there's a small difference. You have to keep a part of your mind conscious. The easiest way to do this is to control your train of thought and imagination. Not enough to keep you awake, but not too little to fall asleep unconsciously.



 I've been trying to explain this for ages! I liked how you explained that you are just trying to fall asleep, not stay awake.  Thats what makes WILDing so difficult for some people.  They make themselves as uncomfortable as possible (not swallowing, not itching, not moving, trying to focus on just one thought), and then  they get mad when they dont get SP or complete the WILD.  All you need to do is do what you normally do when going to sleep, but stay conscious.  :smiley:  

Anyway, I liked how you explained that.  I dont know so much about the steps,  as I believe everyone WILDs a bit different,  but all together a great guide!  good job.  :wink2:

----------


## Sean999

Good point, I just assumed everyone would take it and tailor it for themselves. I'll edit the post.

----------


## DreamingGod

I'll attempt this tonight.

----------


## Überschall

Cool, I'll try this tonight.
I think it's common that all the things are the same as falling asleep normally, which is why it could be hard for some people to stay conscious while their thoughts stray further.

----------


## CDR

This sounds really logical. My first and only sp so far was after I gave up a wild and simply tried to fall alseep...

----------


## Tsunami

Interesting, very interesting!

I like the idea, good point about relaxing. I will be trying this technique tonight.

----------


## Inkheart

Wow, that's really straight forward and it sounds like it'd work, I'll try it tonight!

----------


## dragonoverlord

Sounds good i think I'll try it if i can manage to wake up after 5 hours of sleep

----------


## kaeraz

This is just what I needed to read! I just tried to do an afternoon WILD and that's generally the mistake I make. I concentrate on just ONE thing, like counting, and if my thoughts stray I immediately try to "force" them back to counting and that seems to ruin the WILD for me anyway. 

I'll give this a shot. I just have one question: is there any way to definitively recognize the point between sleeping and waking? When I go to sleep normally, I have no trouble letting my mind wander, but before I know it - I'm asleep! How can I pinpoint that moment so I can keep my mind conscious?

----------


## Stupidity

Worth a shot
It's alway good to see another perspective

----------


## Sean999

> I'll give this a shot. I just have one question: is there any way to definitively recognize the point between sleeping and waking? When I go to sleep normally, I have no trouble letting my mind wander, but before I know it - I'm asleep! How can I pinpoint that moment so I can keep my mind conscious?



Thanks for the reply. To answer your question:

For me, I suddenly feel very light and clear-headed. At this point, I induce the feeling of heaviness. Almost immediately, I feel the vibrations and enter SP. The point for you may feel different, you may need to experiment.

----------


## moe007

> Thanks for the reply. To answer your question:
> 
> For me, I suddenly feel very light and clear-headed. At this point, I induce the feeling of heaviness. Almost immediately, I feel the vibrations and enter SP. The point for you may feel different, you may need to experiment.



Ive always wondered but ive been too lazy to post, or ask anybody about this. For me, I never 'transition' into SP. 

I dont even know if i have ever BEEN in SP, but I know for sure that Ive gotten to the vibrations and seen SOME very mild HI.

Today, I tried to WILD during a nap, and I tried to WILD last night during a WBTB.

I havent had any successful WILDs yet, but I think im close.

As for the transition, I dont 'suddenly feel light' or can 'think any clearer' but it feels like, something in my brain clicks, and i 'recalibrate'. It literally feels like somebody or some divine force, turned me on one side, then turned me 180 degrees to the other side, then back on to my back. All that feeling happens in a less second. 

And it happens when i move my eyes, after them being still for a while, looking into the back of my eyelids. Ill still be 100% awake, but ill move my eye and BAMM, that 'recalibration' happens, and I get a LITTLE more numb from it.

I never got full blown HI, or SP. Although ONCE i got Exploding Head syndrome, which infact is something real. It is a sensation combined with auditory chaos. It feels like extremely loud banging, like the world is going to end.


Yeah, Im done rambling on.

My main question is about the recalibration thing... what is it? And does anyone else feel it?

----------


## Sean999

Actually yes, I've felt it before. Exactly the same way you get it, I refocus my eyes onto the back of my eyelids. I'm not exactly sure what it is, but I used it as a indicator whether I was anywhere near the vibrations.

But my recent WILD's didn't involve this sensation.

----------


## kaeraz

> Actually yes, I've felt it before. Exactly the same way you get it, I refocus my eyes onto the back of my eyelids. I'm not exactly sure what it is, but I used it as a indicator whether I was anywhere near the vibrations.
> 
> But my recent WILD's didn't involve this sensation.



OK, when I've gone to sleep normally without trying to LD, I don't think I've ever experienced what you and Moe are saying.  ::?: 

So, just to clarify, if I try this technique, do I let my mind wander but also concentrate on the fact that I want to enter a dream and get to that point where I "feel lighter" or "refocus my eyes"? 

What if I let my mind wander, but I try to keep it on the topic of lucid dreaming or dreaming in general? LOL. I'm just afraid that if it wanders too much, I'll be asleep before I realize that point between waking and dreaming, you know? Regardless, I'm going to give it a shot. I know all techniques work differently for everybody - I just have to find what works best for me!  ::D:

----------


## Sean999

That's exactly what you want to do, just let your mind wander but make sure you do the thinking. Don't let it stray too far off.

Like you said, you're just going to have to find the transition point yourself, but the lightness is a good thing to look for.

----------


## kaeraz

Got it! Thanks, Sean! I'll try it tonight and report my findings.  ::D:

----------


## Inkheart

Thanks for asking all thoase questions kaeraz, they where the exact same things that i was wondering. Now I think i'm really ready to try this, THANKS!

Inkheart :smiley:

----------


## The Tao

I tried this tonight after just about 5 and a half hours of sleep. I woke up, used the bathroom, and layed back down. I don't remember for sure how long I tried it, but I was on my side, and as I layed there, I felt myself falling asleep. I did start to dream about something, but quickly woke up, and within seconds of waking up again, I started the technique over, and this time, after a minute or 2, thinking about my last dream, I felt myself literally fall between my bed and the wall. I started to crawl out, laid on my bed for a second and then got up, and started to walk downstairs....

The problem? I wasn't lucid. I WILDed myself right into a non-lucid dream. So I woke up after that. After about 2 hours of trying, I fell asleep again, woke up after around 15 minutes, and tried again. Within seconds I felt the vibrations, kept them going for 20 seconds or so, and could see a bright white light, taking up my entire vision, but the vibrations stopped. I did a Reality Check, but I hadn't made it into the dream  :Sad: 

So in Conclusion:

1 Successful WILD into Non-Lucid Dream
1 Almost Successfull WILD


But, it is an improvement over the last few nights.

----------


## Sean999

Glad you made progress, The Tao. The first scenario you described is actually the best (provides the quickest WILD's). If you briefly fall asleep but then wake up again, it's very easy to enter SP consciously. Obviously, this isn't required to do the WILD, but it helps in a way.

On another note: *GAH!* I wasn't able to WILD last night. It was like I temporarily had insomnia, and my body refused to go to sleep. Even when I TRIED to sleep normally, I still couldn't. I was tossing and turning for hours.

On the bright side, this caused me to come to a conclusion that may help some people. I'll edit my first post and add it in.

----------


## 7heUsedB3rth

I tried it last night, but I don't believe I was sucessful.  I'll try again tonight.

Total LDs since 3/15/08:  ::banana:: 1 ::banana::

----------


## The Tao

I've found out that I cannot WILD on my back. If I lay on my back, I can get extremely relaxed, but I can't get into SP. However, if I lay on my side, it takes about twice as long to get relaxed, but I can enter SP easier.

Oh and also, I forgot to mention that while I was laying there, I thought I entered SP. I felt myself start to spin a little bit, which was kind of fun cause I felt like I was off the bed. I must've done around 7 Reality Checks that night just to make sure.

----------


## Iamerik

> There comes a point where you suddenly feel very light. You want the opposite to happen. At this point, you want to induce heaviness. Once you do, you should enter SP almost instantly (at least, that's what happens to me).



What do you mean with inducing heaviness? How are you supposed to do that?

----------


## Überschall

> What do you mean with inducing heaviness? How are you supposed to do that?



That's impossible to explain. It's to do with your mind. Believe yourself getting heavier... it's just impossible to explain that.

----------


## Sean999

Well, actually, you jsut explained it. All you do is imagine yourself getting heavier.

Here's a tip: Imagine large sand bags (or any heavy objects) are tied to your legs, ankles, etc. That should do it. Your body should actually start to feel heavy.

----------


## TimeStopper

Well I guess this worked. Although I didn't feel light or heavy, and I also moved. But I got into SP and then into a lucid.

----------


## exileblue

I tried to Wild today with this in mind and something funny happend...

First I tried to get 100% in sleeping, not in Wild, mood. I tried to sleep like every day and to forget everyting else. After a few minutes I got really tired and then every few seconds I thought of something to stay awake. It was nothing special, but then I wanted to stop and looked at the clock, 1 hour has passed, but it feld like 5 minutes and I'm not sure if I was sleeping for this time or not. Now I would explain it like the feeling of a reset or something, because I'm feeling like after 2 hours of sleep, at the same time my head feels like it would explode...   ::shock::

----------


## Venomblood

I've got a question.  How do you not fall asleep instantly?  When I'm tired (or I'm in bed), my subconscious takes over my conscious.  Random thoughts fill my brain, similar to dreams, then I'm asleep.

----------


## Namwan

How long does it take to fall into SP? I remember doing it for half an hour or so and still no vibrations.

----------


## The Tao

> How long does it take to fall into SP? I remember doing it for half an hour or so and still no vibrations.



It really depends. Sometimes I can go into SP within minutes, othertimes, like last night, it can take upwards of 2 Hours or more. Another thing to take into account is, many people experience SP differently. So while one person may experience vibrations, another may experience very little, if anything.

Try doing this to get an idea of what SP could be like for you:

As soon as you wake up, try to go back to sleep, and just when you think your about to fall asleep, think of something to keep your mind active. If you time it right, your body can fall into SP, and at the same time, you can re-activate your mind and keep it awake and experience the SP. I did that last night, but kept timing it wrong.

----------


## kaeraz

So I tried a WBTB last night/early this morning, but I could not for the _life_ of me concentrate on anything. So ended up falling asleep about ten seconds after I woke up. I had a lot of cool dreams, but no lucids. 

I tried the technique for real this morning around 9:30 AM. I like it! I found it's so much easier to just let the mind wander. I kept it in check slightly though by giving myself a topic. I merely asked myself: what do I want to dream about? and my mind was off. The mind wandering made me tired _very_ fast and my body felt like a dead weight about five minutes into it. I started to get vibrations and then....RING RING! I forgot to turn my damn phone on silent. 

*secretly plots to kill boyfriend for interrupting her LDing*

Anyway, I tried it _yet again_ this afternoon. Pretty much the same thing as above. I got to the vibrations and I was thinking to myself, "Yes! This is it! About to enter dreamland!" but as the vibrations ebbed away, nothing came to my mind's eye - no dream appeared. I suppose I gave up after that because I was pretty tired - lol. And then I had a pretty freaky dream that I'll be recalling on my blog pretty soon. 

Can you help me point out what I've done wrong or anything that might help? For the WBTB, I'm pretty sure I have to find a way to initially wake my mind up like a dose of caffeine or something...

----------


## The Tao

> Anyway, I tried it _yet again_ this afternoon. Pretty much the same thing as above. I got to the vibrations and I was thinking to myself, "Yes! This is it! About to enter dreamland!" but as the vibrations ebbed away, nothing came to my mind's eye - no dream appeared. I suppose I gave up after that because I was pretty tired....



Thats the problem I have, I can reach the Vibrations, but for some reason, have a real hard time transitioning into the actual dream from there.

Is there any WILD tips for starting the Hypnogogic Imagery after you get to SP?

----------


## Holiace

I'll try this.

However, I'll do my best at overcoming the fact that I fall asleep during my thinking...  :tongue2:

----------


## Namwan

I tried it a couple of hours ago after WBTB for about an hour but nothing happened. There's a point where my eyes move back and forth and I breathe really hard but then it stops and I don't go beyond that. However, I got my second lucid dream after I fell asleep ^-^

----------


## Holiace

How I did:

_   1. Fall asleep for about 5 hours._ Yup, I did that. I slept about 5 hours and 20 minutes... 

_   2. Wake up._ Yop, I woke up. But I didn't remember my dreams at all  :Sad: 

_3. Get back in bed and just relax._ Yeah, I did that.

_   4. When I'm good and relaxed, I get into a position that I usually fall asleep in, which is on my stomach._ I did. No doubt.

_   5. Now, I just think about things. Anything (I stray away from sexual thoughts for obvious reasons). It doesn't take much effort. It's important not to move, like most WILD techniques. Swallow when you need to._ I did this as well, as well as I could.

_   6. There comes a point where you suddenly feel very light._ I must have fallen asleep before that...  :Sad:

----------


## The Tao

Ok, so night number went bad. I fell asleep for around 7 hours, woke up, and attempted the method. I must've been pretty tired, because I just fell asleep within minutes, woke up an hour later, tried again, and then again, just fell asleep lol.

Guess I'll just have to wait and see what tomorrow morning brings  :Sad:

----------


## Sean999

Sorry for the lack of activity on my part guys, been busy the past day or so.

Thanks for answering some of the questions, The Tao, it's been a big help. I'm also glad to hear that people have had success with this method. I'll try to answer as many questions as I can.

*Venomblood*: It's possible that you are not staying up long enough, or not controlling your thoughts consciously enough. To help you out, you can try to do math problems in your head until you feel like your mind has woken up a bit. It also takes persistence if you want to succeed.

*Namwan*: The Tao answered this very well, couldn't have said it better myself. But if you find that you are constantly staying up for long periods of time, you may want to consider just staying in bed once you wake up. Not even getting up to write in your journal (it's a sacrifice, I know).

*kaeraz and The Tao*: When I get the vibrations/sensations of movement, I concentrate on them rather than the dream. Really feel them, go with them. Your mind usually makes up the dream on it's own, so it's not really required to visualize a dream. Unless you really want a specific location, of course. Try that, see if it works.

*Holiace*: Like stated earlier, you may or may not feel any sensations at all. If nothing happens for a while, try inducing heaviness anyway. This can help speed up the process if it takes a really long time.

Again, glad to hear about the successes. Heck, glad to hear people are trying it out.  :smiley:  I wish everyone good luck, and feel free to continue posting questions.

----------


## Oros

Well, what am i suppose to do when i'm in SP?
Last night i did WBTB + trying to WILD.
I got the feeling of heaviness and got into SP, but nothing happends after that.
I stayed still for a long time, and then got out of SP.

----------


## Marvo

My biggest problem is falling asleep. I guess I can use it to my advantage, but it will only be through a lot of trial and error.

Anyway, giving this a shot, though I won't get much sleep tonight, so failrate is relatively high  :tongue2:

----------


## SKA

> I've WILD'ed the past two nights in a row. They were my first two intentional WILD's, and they were very easy. I wish I had known how to do it the right way before, because I'd probably have hundreds of WILD's by now.
> 
> BillyBob, some other people, and I were discussing WILD's, and how to do them. BillyBob said, "The objective is not to stay awake, but to fall asleep." At first I found this confusing, but then I knew it was very obvious. I know there are others that share the same point of view, so it wasn't just BillyBob.
> 
> This technique is no different than falling asleep. Well, there's a small difference. You have to keep a part of your mind conscious. The easiest way to do this is to control your train of thought and imagination. Not enough to keep you awake, but not too little to fall asleep unconsciously.
> 
> Here's what I do:
> Fall asleep for about 5 hours.Wake up, write my dreams down, and use the bathroom if I really need to (not necessary if you feel fine).Get back in bed and just relax.When I'm good and relaxed, I get into a position that I usually fall asleep in, which is on my stomach.Now, I just think about things. Anything (I stray away from sexual thoughts for obvious reasons). It doesn't take much effort. It's important not to move, like most WILD techniques. Swallow when you need to.There comes a point where you suddenly feel very light. You want the opposite to happen. At this point, you want to induce heaviness. Once you do, you should enter SP almost instantly (at least, that's what happens to me).Let SP play itself out, and you should be in a dream. Do a reality check. If it's not a dream, just try again. Like other WILD techniques, it's easy to get back to the point just before failure.The problem with *all* WILD techniques is that there is a very fine line between failing and succeeding. Imagine you have a ball in your hand. In front of you is a line that you must roll the ball onto. If you roll too hard, the ball goes too far. If you don't push hard enough, the ball stops short. That's exactly how a WILD is. Fortunately, once you understand what is going on, it's as easy as falling asleep.
> 
> ...



 

You mentioned "Just trying to fall asleep" while keeping yourself awake only very little. This seems to Connect to the "Passive Awareness" I've heard people speak of before.I've only NEARLY had a WILD 5 times, but otherwise allways ended up either falling asleep unconsciously or Staying awake

Can you, or anyone else, get a little more specific into explaining this "Passive Awareness"? .

----------


## Sean999

*Passive Awareness* is used as a form of dream control. It, along with *Forced Control*, is explained in BillyBob's thread here.

I think it has nothing to do with WILD'ing, but if I'm wrong, someone feel free to correct me. Hope that clears it up.

----------


## The Tao

Hrrm... I've having troubles again lol. I cannot get even into SP now  :Sad: . I tried FILD after I failed the WILD method a couple times, and that didn't work either.

----------


## Sean999

I've actually just thought of something this morning that might make a difference. Rather than just control your thoughts, try to be a bit more aware of you body. At least, do so when you are very relaxed and are starting to feel a bit numb from lying still. Try to notice how heavy it feels, what mild sensations are there. This should also help with inducing heaviness.

I haven't tried it out yet, it's just a hunch. I'll edit the main post if it proves helpful. Feel free to try it out if your timezone is ahead of mine.

----------


## SKA

> *Passive Awareness* is used as a form of dream control. It, along with *Forced Control*, is explained in BillyBob's thread here.
> 
> I think it has nothing to do with WILD'ing, but if I'm wrong, someone feel free to correct me. Hope that clears it up.



Well you said in order to WILD one should Try to "Just Fall asleep" (Passive) while remaining some level of consciousness (awareness). So in order not to fall asleep unconscious and, also, not to keep your self awake you should remain Conscious in a Passive way.

I just wouldn't have a Clue of how exactly to do that. I have found it pretty much impossible to "Quiet my Mind", to stay "Detatched from my thoughts and not get carried along in them" or to remain consciously aware of them. Any tips?

----------


## Sean999

I don't know where you're getting all this "Passive Awareness" stuff from. It has nothing to do with this technique. You're just over-complicating things.

Have you ever just sat there, day dreaming? It's pretty much like that. Just have some control over your thoughts, and you should enter SP soon enough.

----------


## RockNRoller123

Has this worked every night?
What's YOUR progress?

----------


## Elite

I don't really try to WILD. But thanks anyways.

----------


## Sean999

> Has this worked every night?
> What's YOUR progress?



It has worked the two times that I was able to try it properly. On the night of the first WILD, I was talking to some DV members about how to WILD. I decided that none of the techniques on here were working for me, so I started from scratch. Lo-and-behold, I succeeded using the most basic version of WILD you will probably find.

After the second attempt, I was hit with a bout of insomnia. So I wasn't able to properly attempt it since. It also put me in a bit of a negative mood, lowering my chances further. I have high hopes for tonight though, I've recovered enough I think.

----------


## adraw

> I don't know where you're getting all this "Passive Awareness" stuff from. It has nothing to do with this technique. You're just over-complicating things.
> 
> Have you ever just sat there, day dreaming? It's pretty much like that. Just have some control over your thoughts, and you should enter SP soon enough.



Hi. Do you really think its complicating things? maybe he is just trying to name the process, which is inbehind. I know, your technique works, becouse it is so simple and we were discussing it in chat, but trying to find *why* is the goal on its own. SKA is one of the very few asking questions and trying to make some kind of model above sensations we percieve, so when he talks about Passive awareness, i would think about it a little.

Actually. The simplicity of your method is a two edge sword. Easy to memmorize, but harder to perform and actually understand. We should find out why this works for *you*? Not only how... Becouse to use techniques we need more then just the process itself. 

Each technique is just a transformation from one state of mind into another. Maybe you could describe the state of mind you was in, when starting to perform the technique and also something about yourself, what you think is important.... 

Without this information we cannot apply your technique correctly (And it will be just trial and error for most of us). YOu should work on your technique a little bit more and should have significant anmount of results to post it here, becouse with writing it here on this forums, you have the responsibility for other people, from which majority is pretty young and unexperienced and take things for granted. 

But.... I like, how you expressed another view on WILD, you described it as easy.. And actually. Thats the thing people here need to hear. So counting plusses and minuses of this thread. I would say you didnt do wrong. 

Enjoyed reading. And hope we will chat further, to discuss the aspects of your technique.

----------


## theSheep

I haven't tried this yet, and I will tonight, but about this "passive awareness" thing where you just control your thoughts. I guess I'm like SKA, I just can't control them. Example: I was listening to brainwave entertainment before and the thing said something like "just watch all your thoughts drift away in the clouds" so I'm like okay and then I think of myself watching all my thoughts in clouds, but then I think of my thought of watching myself in a cloud _become_ a cloud, then that becomes a cloud, then I think of an infinite loop, and then I think of fractals, and then a pinecone and my mind just driiifts way beyond my control. By the time I realize it, the guy is saying "you are now in the border world between dreaming and...". I'm like FUCK i missed it

*rewind*

----------


## Sean999

Thanks for the insight, Adraw, as always. I posted the technique in its current state in the hopes that others would try it out and post some feedback. It's very much in it's early stages, and I'm definitely working on it, still perfecting it. I thought with the help of the community, this would speed the process up.

As for my state of mind? I'm not quite sure actually. I'm glad you brought it up, I never actually paid much attention to my state at the time. I'll look into this during my future attempts.

Thanks again, Adraw. I encourage everyone to post their results, whether it be a success or failure. We could (all) still learn a thing or two.





> I haven't tried this yet, and I will tonight, but about this "passive awareness" thing where you just control your thoughts. I guess I'm like SKA, I just can't control them. Example: I was listening to brainwave entertainment before and the thing said something like "just watch all your thoughts drift away in the clouds" so I'm like okay and then I think of myself watching all my thoughts in clouds, but then I think of my thought of watching myself in a cloud become a cloud, then that becomes a cloud, then I think of an infinite loop, and then I think of fractals, and then a pinecone and my mind just driiifts way beyond my control. By the time I realize it, the guy is saying "you are now in the border world between dreaming and...". I'm like FUCK i missed it
> 
> *rewind*



Just keep your thoughts in check. At any point, if you find yourself wondering off, just bring your mind back to your original train of though. I find it helps if I choose a subject, and stick to that. Eg. I choose the subject of "LD'ing", and I keep my thoughts on that subject, like what I want to do once lucid, etc.

As for the thought/clouds thing, you're taking it too literally I think. :p Rather than visualizing them on a cloud, just imagine them disappear from your mind. As new thoughts come in, acknowledge them, then let them go. I don't find this necessary for me, but if you think it helps, go for it.

Keep the feedback coming!

----------


## SKA

Yeah Adraw thanks for clearing that up. So much for the miscommunication I guess.

I would really like to try your method as I've been badly wanting to crack the WILD technique for easily 3 years now and your method sounds sober, straight-to-the-point and clear. 
What Sheep described is so EXACTLY what I experience while trying to stay detatched from my thoughts. I've tried it in a general way and by trying to observe my thoughts as clouds, but soon enough I would catch myself having been caught up in a thought afterall. When I realise this I allmost automatically start to think about having drifted off and trying to get back on track; This again will become a Train of thought in itself. And whenever I bring myself back to my Lucid Intention it will never take long before I drift off into thoughts again. It's inCREDIBLY hard to get a grip on.

This is the grand difference between all people's minds. But I Really want to join your experiment and test this technique anyhow.
As of yet I only know serveral methods of Staying aware and they all seemed to get tackled by my chaotic mind drifting off into thoughts before I even am aware of it;
-Focussing on Breathing.
-Focus on nothing/Remaining thoughtless 
-Focus on 1 thing/Remaining thoughtless( isn't this the technique you use? )
-Focus on Counting
-Focus on Hypnagogic Imagery

It is strange to know that, despite my general Attention focussing problems, I HAVE had countless (semi)consciously induced Lucid Dreams and many many more spontanious, natural lucids. Even since my early youth. I have this focussing problem in daytime aswell. I can only be truely focussed when I am Fascinated by something: 
Playing Music, Piano or Percussion makes me Focussed like a Laserbeam. So does Drawing and reading information of great interrest.

Maybe I'll get back to a method of Focussing attention I once tried to help Lucid Dreaming: Singing myself asleep.
AND you've inspired me to start a Topic that will be MOST helpfull to many Dreamers that have the same Focussing problems as I do when it comes to WILD.

----------


## RockNRoller123

> It has worked the two times that I was able to try it properly. On the night of the first WILD, I was talking to some DV members about how to WILD. I decided that none of the techniques on here were working for me, so I started from scratch. Lo-and-behold, I succeeded using the most basic version of WILD you will probably find.
> 
> After the second attempt, I was hit with a bout of insomnia. So I wasn't able to properly attempt it since. It also put me in a bit of a negative mood, lowering my chances further. I have high hopes for tonight though, I've recovered enough I think.



Excellent, good luck.

----------


## Sean999

> I can only be truely focussed when I am Fascinated by something: 
> Playing Music, Piano or Percussion makes me Focussed like a Laserbeam. So does Drawing and reading information of great interrest.



You can use this to your advantage by imagining yourself playing an instrument. In fact, I did this on my second attempt and it helped a lot. Not only are you mentally practising, you are staying focused as well.

Sorry to say this guys, but I wasn't able to WILD last night. I must be too excited or something, or need a new position. I was also having trouble concentrating ( :tongue2: ), too many things on my mind.

The cool thing was that I got some Hypnagogic Hallucinations. I was almost dreaming, when one of my pet parrots nipped me on the hand, I actually felt it and jerked my real hand away. It was interesting.

----------


## The Tao

I got a lucid last night, but it was a DILD, and it only lasted maybe 10 seconds, if that, cause I was really close to waking up... seems to be the common theme for me when it comes to getting lucid.

Anyway, my WILD attempts are sucking now... I keep falling asleep before I have a chance to enter SP.... I guess I'm getting TOO relaxed now...

----------


## Marvo

Giving this another shot, first time failed since I only got 5 hours of sleep or so.

----------


## velvet

I tried this but once I woke up I might stay awake or I fall a sleep.  It's very frustrating because I don't even released that I felled a sleep.  I wake up and I'm like was I a sleep or awake.  If I try to focused on making myself conscious, I don't fall a sleep.  :Sad:

----------


## Fox Blade

I tried it out last night. After a WBTB, I did as you said, but instead of having SP, I had those... those vibrations all over my body. I haven't had vibrations in a long time so I was a bit nervous when they firstly went. I woke up and tried again... success! I let the vibrations pass, and I had an instant WILD, but it was very short though... it was very vivid. Lets see if I can do it again tonight. :smiley:

----------


## Sean999

Great job on the success, Fox Blade. As for everyone else, keep trying!

I'm still working out a good time for myself, because I wasn't paying much attention to it the first two times. I'll post any progress I make, and continue to help others out.

Keep the feedback coming!

----------


## Xibran123

Hey sean, is it true you have to keep absolutely still? And how long does it take to feel SP?

----------


## Sean999

Yes, it's true you have to keep still. If you really have to move, do so, and don't think much about it. Just get back to WILD'ing.

For the time it takes to enter SP, it varies from person to person *and* from attempt to attempt. It can be quite unpredictable, but generally (I'm taking a guess here) the average time for the people on DV is twenty minutes.

----------


## Xibran123

Alright, cool. Thanks dude.

----------


## Truth Paradox

To those who are experiencing trouble with focusing during a WILD attempt, I'm sure there are plenty of vitamins or herbs out there which would help in the area of focus - just a thought.

Also, I attempted a WILD for the first time yesterday and after 20 minutes or so, I started feeling the vibration and a buzz in my ear. I was thinking "Great! this is what I read about!". Then after about a minute of vibrating, I suddenly started to feel like I was growing in size at an incredible rate... almost like I was being filled with air and expanding. Is this the "feeling light" experience you are talking about? At that point, my heart started beating faster and I had to breath harder and more frequently, almost like a mini panic attack. That's when I lost the buzzing and came back down to reality.

----------


## Sean999

I would describe the lightness as literally feeling weightless. Almost like I suddenly lose all my mass, and is accompanied by mild butterflies.

The heart beating used to be a problem for me. All it means is that you were probably getting excited, even though you thought you were concentrating. At that point, try to concentrate on your dream body and what dream scene you want.

----------


## Truth Paradox

Thanks for the advice Sean. I'll try again tomorrow morning and post what happens.

----------


## awoke

> So I tried a WBTB last night/early this morning, but I could not for the _life_ of me concentrate on anything. So ended up falling asleep about ten seconds after I woke up. I had a lot of cool dreams, but no lucids. 
> 
> I tried the technique for real this morning around 9:30 AM. I like it! I found it's so much easier to just let the mind wander. I kept it in check slightly though by giving myself a topic. I merely asked myself: what do I want to dream about? and my mind was off. The mind wandering made me tired _very_ fast and my body felt like a dead weight about five minutes into it. I started to get vibrations and then....RING RING! I forgot to turn my damn phone on silent. 
> 
> *secretly plots to kill boyfriend for interrupting her LDing*
> 
> Anyway, I tried it _yet again_ this afternoon. Pretty much the same thing as above. I got to the vibrations and I was thinking to myself, "Yes! This is it! About to enter dreamland!" but as the vibrations ebbed away, nothing came to my mind's eye - no dream appeared. I suppose I gave up after that because I was pretty tired - lol. And then I had a pretty freaky dream that I'll be recalling on my blog pretty soon. 
> 
> Can you help me point out what I've done wrong or anything that might help? For the WBTB, I'm pretty sure I have to find a way to initially wake my mind up like a dose of caffeine or something...



*"I got to the vibrations and I was thinking to myself, "Yes! This is it! About to enter dreamland!""*

^thats your problem right there. you feel sleep coming/a dream starting and it excites you, so you don't fall a sleep. happens to me all the time, sometimes when im not even trying to WILD, i still notice that transition coming. 

you just have to keep perfectly calm and ride it out. easier said then done, of course, but once you have a few WILDs, it's easier.

good luck hombre.

----------


## Bushido

> What Sheep described is so EXACTLY what I experience while trying to stay detatched from my thoughts. I've tried it in a general way and by trying to observe my thoughts as clouds, but soon enough I would catch myself having been caught up in a thought afterall. When I realise this I allmost automatically start to think about having drifted off and trying to get back on track; This again will become a Train of thought in itself. And whenever I bring myself back to my Lucid Intention it will never take long before I drift off into thoughts again. It's inCREDIBLY hard to get a grip on.
> 
> It is strange to know that, despite my general Attention focussing problems, I HAVE had countless (semi)consciously induced Lucid Dreams and many many more spontanious, natural lucids. Even since my early youth. I have this focussing problem in daytime aswell. I can only be truely focussed when I am Fascinated by something: 
> Playing Music, Piano or Percussion makes me Focussed like a Laserbeam. So does Drawing and reading information of great interrest.



Like Sean said its probably a good idea to visualize yourself playing a piece of music if this is what keeps you most focused.

I find a good way to let your thoughts wonder but remain aware of them is to keep asking yourself "i wonder what my next thought will be", "what will my mind come up with next" etc and then just wait, listening for your next thought. This allows the mind to get on with its crazy thoughts while you stay conscious. Hope this helps!

As for the technique, it sounds great i'll be trying it tonight need to get back into LD'ing!! i'll report my success tomorrow.

----------


## velvet

I tried it again and I felt a sleep once again.  But I was focusing a little bit how my body felt and it felt like their was a tingly sensation in my feet.  I also started seeing shapes but not very clearly.  So that was a small progress.

----------


## Sean999

I had my third success last night (finally). I'll post exactly what I did:

I woke up approximately 5 hours after falling asleep.Tried to remember dreams (couldn't)Got up and stretchedGot back in bed and just listened to music and browsed DV on my iPodAfter about 30 minutes, I put my earplugs in, put my eye mask on, and got back in bedI was trying to find a comfortable position, so I tossed and turned a bit before I was goodThen, to stay concentrated, I imagined myself performing concerts of my favourite songsAfter a while, I noticed that my thoughts were trailing off, and going on their own. Sort of like my subconscious was taking over. This was when I put in extra effort of staying concentratedSoon after that point, I entered SP, then the dream

When I was tossing and turning, not once did it cross my mind that the movement would destroy my attempt. I was just relaxed about everything, and did what I needed to do. Isn't that how you fall asleep?

----------


## Barefooted Student

What is with you guys and waking up after 5hrs? No one wants to ruin their sleep pattern by waking up in the middle/end of their sleep. Some may not be able to go back to sleep either, much like myself. I think it is a great method, because we are all different in the way we sleep. However for myself, I haven't seen a WILD tech yet where you didn't actually have to wake after ? ::?: ?. This kind of dissapoints me, but none the less I respect your method. So don't get me wrong when I wrote this, good work mate.

----------


## Sean999

> What is with you guys and waking up after 5hrs? No one wants to ruin their sleep pattern by waking up in the middle/end of their sleep. Some may not be able to go back to sleep either, much like myself. I think it is a great method, because we are all different in the way we sleep. However for myself, I haven't seen a WILD tech yet where you didn't actually have to wake after ??. This kind of dissapoints me, but none the less I respect your method. So don't get me wrong when I wrote this, good work mate.



The reason we wake up after about five hours is because it makes induction much easier. It is known as WBTB (Wake Back to Bed). Some people can WILD before going to bed, but it is much harder. The pay off is not worth it either. The LD would be short and not as clear. 

Also, after about five hours of sleep, your REM periods are much longer, allowing you to have longer, clearer LD's. In the beginning of the night, they are short. 

Personally, I WBTB every night, and it doesn't affect me much, if at all.

----------


## Marvo

Giving this a third shot.

----------


## Soldier

> 6) There comes a point where you suddenly feel very light. You want the opposite to happen. At this point, you want to induce heaviness. Once you do, you should enter SP almost instantly (at least, that's what happens to me).



your answer 



> To help yourself induce the feeling of heaviness, imagine sand bags (or other heavy objects) are being tied to your joints. This should make it easier to induce the heaviness and speed up the process.



I never knew about this I will give this a shot for a week. are there any more ways to induce heaviness? at this point should you move your concentration from breathing now to the legs?

----------


## Sean999

> I never knew about this I will give this a shot for a week. are there any more ways to induce heaviness? at this point should you move your concentration from breathing now to the legs?



There are probably lots of ways to induce heaviness. Try to come up with your own, you'd probably find it easier with your own preferences. Here are some ideas:
Imagine that you are so heavy that you start sinking into your bed. Visualize the sheets stretching.Imagine you are on a much bigger planet with a lot more gravity.Imagine yourself falling.I've actually changed my process a bit. I don't need to induce heaviness or anything anymore. I guess it just gets easier after a few successes. I just enter SP quite easily and with little effort. Then I enter the dream.

However, I still sometimes have trouble with concentration. My mind is easily influenced by movies, books, etc. And sometimes I just can't take my mind off them. So I'm still a newbie in that aspect  :tongue2: .

Please, continue to post your experiences! We can all learn from each other.

----------


## The Tao

I haven't been in the mood for WILDing lately, but last night I tried a little bit, but just fell asleep. I'll try again though over the next few days actively, and see if it'll work.

----------


## Sean999

I was able to WILD twice the other night. It's getting much easier to enter the dream. The only problem I have is staying concentrated some nights. It depends on what I did during the day.

----------


## bmk789

I am definitily trying this tomorrow night.  Can't wait!

----------


## Jdeadevil

Gonna try this tonight, I don't think sleeping on my stomach is safe but I'm going try it out _(seeing how it feels to try and sleep on my stomach)_.

----------


## RealityEnds

I'll definetly try this tonight. Anything good and I'll post the results.

----------


## Sean999

Even if the attempt was unsuccessful, post it here, along with what you did prior. I can analyze it and maybe even someone else can help out aswell.

I'm ending my two-week LD'ing break tonight, and will be back in full force.

Continue posting results and such!

----------


## Starliner

Stupid question, but do you keep our eyes open or closed?

----------


## Bob Dole

> I tried this tonight after just about 5 and a half hours of sleep. I woke up, used the bathroom, and layed back down. I don't remember for sure how long I tried it, but I was on my side, and as I layed there, I felt myself falling asleep. I did start to dream about something, but quickly woke up, and within seconds of waking up again, I started the technique over, and this time, after a minute or 2, thinking about my last dream, I felt myself literally fall between my bed and the wall. I started to crawl out, laid on my bed for a second and then got up, and started to walk downstairs....
> 
> The problem? I wasn't lucid. I WILDed myself right into a non-lucid dream. So I woke up after that. After about 2 hours of trying, I fell asleep again, woke up after around 15 minutes, and tried again. Within seconds I felt the vibrations, kept them going for 20 seconds or so, and could see a bright white light, taking up my entire vision, but the vibrations stopped. I did a Reality Check, but I hadn't made it into the dream 
> 
> So in Conclusion:
> 
> 1 Successful WILD into Non-Lucid Dream
> 1 Almost Successfull WILD
> 
> ...



That's how it's like for me. I never seem to get past SP aware. I just fade off into a non-lucid dream. I do really believe that two lucid dreams were due to trying to stay aware, though. Like it made it easier to become aware. But, I never entered a dream lucid.

----------


## Bob Dole

> Stupid question, but do you keep our eyes open or closed?



I don't think you should move your eyes while trying to do this. It won't be easy not to if you have them open.

----------


## KidDreamer

This is a very good explanation, good job  ::D:  ima try this very soon

----------


## Funnel

I'm trying this tonight.  Hope it goes well.

----------


## Jdeadevil

Lol, I fail at step 1

----------


## LittleBuddy

> There comes a point where you suddenly feel very light. You want the opposite to happen. At this point, you want to induce heaviness.



so sean999, what exactly do u do when u want to induce heaviness? i dont think my technique is really workin anymore

----------


## 2Fruits

If I fall asleep to quickly (before lightness feeling) what do you suggest? I dont really want to stay up longer because then I just dont get back to sleep. Normally I will be up for about 10min

----------


## Sean999

> so sean999, what exactly do u do when u want to induce heaviness? i dont think my technique is really workin anymore



I actually don't induce heaviness anymore. The vibrations start almost without warning. But, what I used to do to induce heaviness was simply imagine myself sinking or falling into my bed. Try imagining heavy objects are being tied to your major joints (knees, ankles, elbows, etc). If inducing heaviness just doesn't work, try forgetting about your body and just concentrate on whatever's on your mind.





> If I fall asleep to quickly (before lightness feeling) what do you suggest? I dont really want to stay up longer because then I just dont get back to sleep. Normally I will be up for about 10min



When you are ready to lay back down in bed, try doing some mental tasks. Maybe do some Math problems, or try remembering your previous day. What I do is imagine myself singing some of my favourite songs.

Sorry for the lack of replies, I actually took a three-week break from LD'ing. Now I'm back. Just need to get my recall back up.

----------


## Something Else

If you haven't tried it already, you might want to try doing some imaginary tactile exercises after reaching vibrations.  Basically, once the vibrations have come you can imagine that you have a dream body and imagine using this dream body to do something.  It can be something simple like walking or something more complicated.  I have on more than one occasion typed or walked my way into a lucid dream.  By using my tactile imagination I am making energy and making the dream.  The more I make, the more I receive.  

L&L





> Thats the problem I have, I can reach the Vibrations, but for some reason, have a real hard time transitioning into the actual dream from there.
> 
> Is there any WILD tips for starting the Hypnogogic Imagery after you get to SP?

----------


## Something Else

By doing WBTB a person has rested enough to stay awake, but is still tired enough to go to sleep.  If a person tries to WILD when going to bed at night, they are often to tired and just fall asleep.  If they try to WILD for an afternoon nap, then they are too awake.  This is just generally speaking of course.  





> What is with you guys and waking up after 5hrs? No one wants to ruin their sleep pattern by waking up in the middle/end of their sleep. Some may not be able to go back to sleep either, much like myself. I think it is a great method, because we are all different in the way we sleep. However for myself, I haven't seen a WILD tech yet where you didn't actually have to wake after ??. This kind of dissapoints me, but none the less I respect your method. So don't get me wrong when I wrote this, good work mate.

----------


## Something Else

If a person is very tired, it is very likely that they will just go to sleep.  It is important when WILDing to be tired enough to sleep but awake enough to stay awake.  This might sound funny but a lucid dream is by definition being awake while sleeping.  





> I've got a question.  How do you not fall asleep instantly?  When I'm tired (or I'm in bed), my subconscious takes over my conscious.  Random thoughts fill my brain, similar to dreams, then I'm asleep.

----------


## Sean999

I was able to WILD again last night. I didn't even try that hard, I would have fallen asleep unconsciously if SP hadn't come so quick.

Any more results from you guys?

----------


## Enigmik

> [*]There comes a point where you suddenly feel very light. You want the opposite to happen. At this point, you want to induce heaviness. Once you do, you should enter SP almost instantly (at least, that's what happens to me).
>  Comments?



How do you do that?

----------


## Sean999

My second Helpful Tipe explains one technique that helps. I think the best thing for you is create your own way of inducing heaviness. 

How I would describe now, however, is the feeling of general movement. When I'm about to enter SP, I feel like I suddenly fly straight up, then back down. Then the movements are random after that. I don't have to put any effort into entering SP, it just happens.

----------


## Dexiro

I've just been trying to do a WILD and i did feel weightless at some point!!
I was wondering why it wasn't working and i got bored and gave up

Next time i'm gonna try imagining being heavy when that comes

I think i was concentrating too hard too, after reading the other guides i was trying my hardest to block out any thoughts other than counted and it really didnt help.

I was facing straight up too which isn't how i normally sleep so i'm gonna try sleeping on my side


I' m a little disappointed but after reading everyones posts i doubt anyone got it first time 
guess i'll try again tomorrow

----------


## burton_bean

Hey guys I'm new to this forum. I have been lucid dreaming for about two weeks and have already had three LD's with the MILD technique  :smiley: , but I want to try WILD. Even without keeping my mind conscious I have felt the vibrations, and lightness of my body. The one question I have is, how can you tell when you transition from SP to the dream?

----------


## burton_bean

I did WILD during a nap I took this afternoon, and my body felt very light and I imagined it getting very heavy. Within minutes I felt like I was spinning uncontrollably in my bed, but after about a minute of that nothing happened and I became fully conscious  ::?:  Did a RC and I was not dreaming. After that I couldnt get the SP back. Could this be due to there wasn't total darkness in my room? What am I supposed to do when I start feeling like im spinning/flying?

----------


## Sean999

Unless it bothers you to have any light at all, it's fine if the room isn't perfectly dark. Just whatever works for you.

As for entering the dream, you were on the right track. It's possible of that you didn't have the right balance of mind awake/body asleep. I suggest you continue trying, and find the right balance. It might take many tries, but it's definitely worth it.

Welcome to Dream Views!

----------


## burton_bean

Alright thank you! :smiley:  I will keep trying this along with MILD on other nights. I'm glad to be here

----------


## Sean999

Yay! I finally WILD'ed again after a bout of extreme laziness. Actually, I just took a long break and I was really busy with school.

The dream that resulted wasn't very good, but now I have a more solid grasp on what works for me.

----------


## JollyRoger

> So in Conclusion:
> 
> 1 Successful WILD into Non-Lucid Dream
> 1 Almost Successfull WILD



Lol, I think you mean successful WID!

----------


## JollyRoger

> Hey guys I'm new to this forum. I have been lucid dreaming for about two weeks and have already had three LD's with the MILD technique , but I want to try WILD. Even without keeping my mind conscious I have felt the vibrations, and lightness of my body. The one question I have is, how can you tell when you transition from SP to the dream?



Well the first time I ever had a lucid I woke up in my bed very shortly after falling asleep to find that everything but me eyes were paralyzed it freaked me out and I fought it until l I finally broke free. I lied back down and proceeded to go back to sleep only to fall right back in. it was then I said to myself "screw it, I'll just close my eyes and wake up in the morning, it'll be no big deal" and the moment I closed my eyes A world formed around me and I stood there in utter amazement as I thought to myself " holy shit I'm dreaming, cause I know I'm lying in my bed right now" that was my first discovery about lucid dreams and one of the most incredible Lucid dreams I've ever had! So with that being said, if you go into full paralysis. just start thinking about where you want to be and if all goes well like in my dreams, you'll be there faster than you can blink!

----------


## reapsltd666

How long does it take for sp to kick in for you, and what do you mean by making your body heavy?  I heard that your supposed to ignore all external stimuli to trick your body into thinking its asleep(then your mind will folllow).  I tried this today, and it was really annoying trying to ignore all physical stimuli.  Itching, tickling(I have shaggy pillows), and all that other crap keeps me from maintaing a steady, mellow train of thought.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

I have heard that it is important to almost go to sleep when trying to WILD, though when I am very tired I often forget what I was doing secounds before, and have a very unclear concept of what I'm doing. But I guess it's all about learning to passivly watch something well loosing everything else but awarness of that thing, in my case visualising.

----------


## Sean999

> How long does it take for sp to kick in for you, and what do you mean by making your body heavy?



Well, it's hard to tell just how long I've been laying down for. It also varies a lot, but generally, I'd say twenty minutes.

When I say make your body heavy, I sort of mean just intensify any sensations in your body that have to do with movement. For example, if it feels like you are rolling side to side, then go with it, try to make it stronger. It's not absolutely necessary to enter SP, but it helps.





> I heard that your supposed to ignore all external stimuli to trick your body into thinking its asleep(then your mind will folllow). I tried this today, and it was really annoying trying to ignore all physical stimuli. Itching, tickling(I have shaggy pillows), and all that other crap keeps me from maintaing a steady, mellow train of thought.



First, let me clear a common misconception. Your mind should NEVER "fall asleep" while WILD'ing. Otherwise, you'd just be falling asleep unconsciously.

Other than that, I find ignoring physical stimuli is not necessary at all. Do you ignore all your itches and aches while you go to sleep? I think not.

The whole point is to make the process as natural as possible. All you are doing is falling asleep, but with one little difference: you are conscious throughout the process.





> I have heard that it is important to almost go to sleep when trying to WILD, though when I am very tired I often forget what I was doing secounds before, and have a very unclear concept of what I'm doing. But I guess it's all about learning to passivly watch something well loosing everything else but awarness of that thing, in my case visualising.



Well, technically (like stated above), you _should_ be falling asleep. Just consciously. Don't think too much about NOT falling asleep, because then you won't.

----------


## Osvalk

Hey,

I'm new to lucid dream but i've worked a bit to make OBE. I'm really surprised to read this technique because it's a technic to induce OBE too apparently...

Maybe i'm wrong but i used to know SP as 'vibratory phase' (not sure of the translation). When i feel the vibrations it's because i'm trying to visualize me going out of my body. I stop at the point where some parts of my body starts to go out of it because i'm really scared, and my heart, or heart chakra is beating really really quickly. But i'm really conscious while it happens, fully awake. I can't imagine dreaming when it happens because i'm feeling so much things and it seems impossible to me to fall asleep, but i didn't tried.

Anyway to get that SP i make some breathing exercices at the beginning and then visualize a white energy going into my body through the top of my head and filling it all, repairing everything, from the physic little pains to my thougts. After that to get the vibrations i usually loose my space perception and i feel like turning around myself horizontally, like a disc where the center is the navel. I focus on the energy of my body, on the sensation of it. Sometimes i try to reproduce the sensations like if i was in a lift. I think the most important thing to get vibrations is to shift your body perceptions.

Maybe i'm all wrong about that and i'm mixing two different things.

Are the 5 hours of sleep before helping to get the SP or helping to get a better dream?

----------


## Sean999

The five hours of sleep I am referring to is the Wake Back to Bed (WBTB) method. You can read up on it here. It helps with many aspects of lucid dreaming, including WILD'ing.

----------


## Wolfen

Ah! wonderful technique. :]
I tried this last night, and this morning, actually, and I got very very close, but instead had a strange dream about trying to fight off a tornado with frozen plastic studded belts....
XD
I'm going to try this again.. now.. cause i'm exhausted. Kudos, for the clarification, by the way! =D

----------


## wildcat

2 questions:
1. when i get up after 5 hours of sleeping, why do i need to get out of bed and refresh myself? isn`t it easier to get back to sleep when you still feel  abit sleepy?

2. why do i need to stay perfectly still on order to attain SP and then LD?
i mean, when i normally try to fall asleep (without LDing) i dont remember not moving in my bed. so, isn`t "just trying to stay focus" enough?

----------


## RBee

> 2 questions:
> 1. when i get up after 5 hours of sleeping, why do i need to get out of bed and refresh myself? isn`t it easier to get back to sleep when you still feel  abit sleepy?



You want to be somewhat awake and have a _little_ fire burning rather than just having the pilot light lit. I've tried WILDs doing what you're saying, and I am never awake enough to remain conscious ennough through it. I jsut fall back into a regular dream.

It helps to get out and get a little blood flowing before returning to sleep.

----------


## Sean999

> 1. when i get up after 5 hours of sleeping, why do i need to get out of bed and refresh myself? isn`t it easier to get back to sleep when you still feel abit sleepy?



If it is easier for you, by all means stay in bed. The whole point of this technique is that it's very flexible, and *should* be altered to fit one's needs. Everybody is different.





> 2. why do i need to stay perfectly still on order to attain SP and then LD?
> i mean, when i normally try to fall asleep (without LDing) i dont remember not moving in my bed. so, isn`t "just trying to stay focus" enough?



You're exactly right. It's not absolutely essential to lay perfectly still. Again, just do what works for you.

----------


## reapsltd666

ya like sean said.  Its not like you have to enter your bed in one position and mantain that position the entire time.  If u gotta toss and turn, scratch an itch, then by all means.   You r just trying to go to sleep but keeeping your mind concious throught,  The geting up part is to get your self a little more aware cause when you wake up you might still be half asleep and be lke "wtf, i'm going back to sleep" and not remember about ld'ing

----------


## jh477

I have a question, might sound newbieish.

doesn't active thinking impact your ability to fall asleep? or do you just have to make sure your body is still?

----------


## Sean999

This is probably the only hard part of this technique: finding the right balance of mental awareness.

The point of being mentally active is so that you don't lose consciousness once you enter SP. However, if you try too hard, you won't enter SP. I can't really tell you exactly how much effort to put in as it just isn't measurable. I'd say simple imagination should do the trick.

----------


## Idolfan

Thanks for the WILD technique, it soulds a lot easier than trying in the morning sleeping in or going to sleep. I should have thought of this too but it escaped my thoughts as well!

How ca you make sure it isn't disruptive to your sleep pattern though? I'd use an alarm clock obviously and I can't know what stage of sleep I'll be in when it wakes me up. Does it matter?

----------


## psychology student

I will try this technique

----------


## RBee

> doesn't active thinking impact your ability to fall asleep? or do you just have to make sure your body is still?



A good question! 

You have to quieten your thoughts but remain aware of what's going on. Focus your awareness on as small a point as you can without dropping it. Don't even let the initial HI take up too much of your attention!

It's a tricky balance to learn. I've been at it for years and I still have to work at it!

----------


## Chewnie91

This seems like a fairly simple way to start. I would imagine that i will have to tweak it to my standards but thank you for the post, i will definetly try this tonight.
Im finding that i have the same problem you had, none of the other WILD techniques work for me.

----------


## joshbotch

[QUOTE=FreeOne;741670]I've been trying to explain this for ages! I liked how you explained that you are just trying to fall asleep, not stay awake.  Thats what makes WILDing so difficult for some people.  They make themselves as uncomfortable as possible (not swallowing, not itching, not moving, trying to focus on just one thought), and then  they get mad when they dont get SP or complete the WILD.  All you need to do is do what you normally do when going to sleep, but stay conscious. QUOTE]

so you you can move and still WILD?  as soon as i hit SP my feet start twitching and it pisses me off!

----------


## Jamoca

I'll try this as soon as I'm on summer break. But it seems I would just drift to sleep and not ever get to this light feeling point.

----------


## Web020

I've been trying for 4 days and this is great, all the other things I saw were very broad. This explains alot and i was the one who made themselves so uncomfortable trying to do this by not swallowing and all, but this is perfect! ::banana::

----------


## gab

> I've been trying for 4 days and this is great, all the other things I saw were very broad. This explains alot and i was the one who made themselves so uncomfortable trying to do this by not swallowing and all, but this is perfect



Please keep in mind, that this is an older tutorial. SP is not part of lucid dreaming. All sensations or hallucinations you may/may not experience are just part of normal falling asleep. SP is a disorder, when for some reason your body fails to disengage REM atonia after you stoped dreaming, or turns it on before you start dreaming.

If you like, you can supplement this tutorials with
Dreamviews recommened WILD Induction Methods and Techniques
And this very detailed one WILD

Since OP has not been here for about a year, I'm gonna lock this thread. Please feel free to ask your wild questions in WILD section, or where the linked tutorials are. happy dreams ::alien:: 

Thread locked.

----------

